# Help id moss or liverwort.



## Vadim S

The height of the driftwood 3 inches.


----------



## Cavan Allen

It's a little bit difficult to tell, but it looks like it might be a _Riccardia_ or something similar:
http://www.tropica.com/productcard.asp?id=003D


----------



## Vadim S

Thanks, Cavan, very similar.


----------



## Tex Gal

It looks like mini pellia to me. I certainly wouldn't want to 2nd quess Cavan but I just got mini pellia a couple months ago that looks just like this.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Tex Gal said:


> It looks like mini pellia to me. I certainly wouldn't want to 2nd quess Cavan but I just got mini pellia a couple months ago that looks just like this.


Same thing. Of course, neither are really _Pellia_. I prefer scientific names though, as they're slightly less confusing.


----------



## Vadim S

Thanks Tex, what is a mini pellia, is there a photo? Looks like a Riccardia graffei


----------



## gibmaker

Sorry, I am going to have to stir things up and say that's not pelia


----------



## Cavan Allen

gibmaker said:


> Sorry, I am going to have to stir things up and say that's not pelia


Nobody is saying it is. It's just a common name that's sometimes used for _Riccardia_ species, much like _Pellia_ is sometimes used for _Monosolenium tenerum_. IMO, both common names are rather unfortunate.


----------



## gibmaker

Not trying to start an argument, just stating my opinion. If you look close it seems as though it has alternating leaves or whatever you want to call it. I might even say that it looks kind of terrestrial.


----------



## Cavan Allen

gibmaker said:


> Not trying to start an argument, just stating my opinion. If you look close it seems as though it has alternating leaves or whatever you want to call it. I might even say that it looks kind of terrestrial.


Nobody is saying you're trying to start an argument.  Yes, it does look a bit different what's in the other photo here. Could be the effects of different conditions, less time under water, etc. Maybe a different species or even genus. It does look like a liverwort though, so if it's not actually _Riccardia_, that's at least a good place to start.

How did you obtain it Vadim?


----------



## ts168

Hi Vadim, I think you need to let it convert itself to submerser form and see if it survive. I do believe it might change it look. Let us know after it has been converted to submerse form. I estimate you need afew month.


----------



## Vadim S

Accidentally found a few small pieces to other mosses from Thailand, but was not Riccardia. They can see the middle driftwood, darker, lighter part of it is grown under water, tied at the end of December 08, yet not so bad growing under water. I have not seen graffei, on the photo is very similar, but perhaps it is a different species or genus.


----------



## HeyPK

There are a lot of liverworts that look sort of like mosses with a stem with leaf-like structures. The picture is taken from the site developed by Dr. Paul Davidson, at the University of North Alabama, a very comprehensive site on mosses and liverworts. See http://www.una.edu/faculty/pgdavison/index.htm


----------



## Vadim S




----------



## Vadim S




----------



## miremonster

Hello Vadim, 
I agree with HeyPK, it looks like a foliose (=leafy) liverwort. There are already some species of foliose liverworts in the aquarium hobby, apparently mostly with incorrect botanical names. 
Any informations about the origin of Your moss? From the trade? From which company?


----------



## Vadim S

Hello, I have several types of foliose (= leafy) liverwort, such as Homalia Blepharostoma and others, they are transparent "leaves", in contrast, the liverwort.


----------

